

Facebook Launches Instant Personalization On TripAdvisor - bkrausz
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/21/facebook-launches-instant-personalization-on-tripadvisor/

======
sanj
Hey -- my team here at Trip built this!

I'm happy to answer questions. Or field resumes. Celebratory happy hour is at
4pm, so try to catch me before that.

~~~
nano81
Hey, thanks for offering to take questions.

How long have you guys been working on this, and how closely was Facebook
involved during development of the product on your end?

A couple comments/questions about how it works. The "can advise friends" pins
seem like a great idea, but I'm not sure how it works. Am I supposed to
contact them outside of Tripadviser now that I've found they are offering
advice, or is there some way to request more information from them within the
site?

Also, unless I missed it I think there should be a more obvious way to add
your own pins to the friends map on the home page. I got there by clicking
through to a city, then clicking "add to my map", but there must be a more
direct way.

Thanks in advance!

~~~
sanj
We've been working on this for about three months, and Facebook's team -- both
engineering and especially product -- have been closely involved.

The IP initiatives are important to Facebook, and they appear to invest a lot
of effort in each one as it reflects on their strategic view of the web.

Can Advise pins are in a funny state right now. We had a feature in place
called TripFriends which allowed you to message friends directly to ask
questions, but we need to reintegrate it into the rest of the IP experience.

There is a much, much better way to add pins. Add the Cities I've Visited app
(also from my team): <http://apps.facebook.com/tripadvisortravelmap/>

You can slam 50 pins into place in no time using the typeahead.

